# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  UK Gov't Graciously Permits New Beer Size for Citizens

## Kludge

"Pubs will soon be able to serve a smaller beer, holding about 400 milliliters - a measure popular in some parts of Australia where it is known as a schooner.

Science Minister David Willetts said Tuesday that centuries old rules governing the sale of alcohol are being relaxed in response to health concerns and following demands from businesses to sell sizes better suited to modern waistlines and wallets.

The British pint - a 568 milliliter pour - has been the standard size for beer or cider since it was introduced in 1698. Bars are currently permitted to serve beer only as a pint, or as a third or a half of that measure."

Full story @ http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...MPLATE=DEFAULT

----------


## oyarde

No big deal the way it was . If you do not want a pint , order a half .

----------


## Grubb556

But if a pub wanted to sell a glass of beer in an obscure quantity why couldn't it do so ? Why does the government have to tell them what size they can sell ?

----------


## muzzled dogg

> No big deal the way it was . If you do not want a pint , order a half .


or better yet you could get two one-third glasses

----------


## oyarde

> But if a pub wanted to sell a glass of beer in an obscure quantity why couldn't it do so ? Why does the government have to tell them what size they can sell ?


I would just do it . I do not know , but if it was that way in the US it would be because of evil govt. and evil taxes .

----------


## oyarde

No effect on me , I am taking the whole pint : )

----------


## steve005

In germany  I got a "meter beer" and it was a meter of beer, glasses in a frame

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Das Boot @ BEERFEST

----------


## georgiaboy

ha - if anything, I thought the gov't was going to allow a LARGER size, not a smaller one, to keep the masses fat, drunk, and happy.  1/2 pints are commonly sold over there already.

Yeah, the Germans have always sold what amount to US pitchers as single servings, and in the states, we're seeing larger beer options at most restaurants & bars these days.  I figured the England would be heading the same way.

----------


## osan

> "Pubs will soon be able to serve a smaller beer, holding about 400 milliliters...


The people must be over joyed.

Living in America sucks.

----------


## lester1/2jr

I wish they still made the 64 oz Oe's

----------


## muzzled dogg

damn i remember when i used to drink 40's

----------


## oyarde

> Das Boot @ BEERFEST


I enjoyed more than a few of these in Germany . Of course you have to hold it the right way or it gets a huge air pocket and gives you a beer bath . My guys got me right away .

----------


## Freedom 4 all

So, if I own a bar in London, I actually will get in trouble for serving say 300ml or 600 ml? Even if the price is directly proportional to the pint price? That's uber-retarded.

----------

